# Evans Head F111 Museum



## CAC Woomera (Dec 31, 2022)

Heya, I found myself out earlier today at a museum along the coast of Northern NSW which had a neat collection of aircraft I thought I might share. I'll add a few more pictures in the next few hours so I don't flood the place

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 1, 2023)

Nice a Fieseler Reichenberg Re IV Fi 103

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Jan 1, 2023)

Nice museum. What is the last photo?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 1, 2023)

DBII said:


> Nice museum. What is the last photo?


See post 2

Some more here Fieseler Reichenberg Re IV (Fi 103)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 1, 2023)

I believe it's a mock-up, either in full or part, as parts of it are "off". An odd choice considering the collection.


----------



## GTX (Jan 1, 2023)

Evans Head Memorial Aerodrome and Aviation Association


The mission of the Evans Head Memorial Aerodrome Heritage Aviation Association ( the “Association”) is to restore, preserve, promote and display a range of historical aviation exhibits.




ehham.org.au


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 1, 2023)

No Reichenberg mentioned i believe.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2023)

Lovely shots!

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CAC Woomera (Jan 2, 2023)

A few more! Ft half a GAF Nomad

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2023)

Good shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

